# Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Thread Closed)



## Clastron (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo, habe mir jetzt meinen Daten Server fertig gestellt und konfiguriert.
Mein Problem ist nur ich kan mich nicht außerhalb meines Netzwerkes mit meiner selber festgelegten IP nicht auf mein Server verbinden  Warum nicht was habe ich vergessen oder falsch gemacht.
In der Firewall ist Remotedeskop freigegeben, habe die Verbindungen auch alle zugelassen damit man sich auf mein Server verbinden kann, aber mit der IP haut das noch nicht so hin.

Wo finde ich die IP wo ich brauche um mich wo anderst einzuloggen und kan ich mir da eine dauerhafte erstellen  

Dringend HILFE!!! 

MFG. Baja902009


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Wenn du keine feste IP dein Eigen nennst (Internet-IP wohl gemerkt!) benötigst du einen Dienst wie z. B. dyndns.com. Da kannst du dann mittels eines Domänennamens auf den Rechner zugreifen, ohne die IP zu kennen. DynDNS wird eigentlich von allen Routern unterstützt und ist in der Basisversion auch kostenlos (ich glaub max. 2 Domains)


----------



## Clastron (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Also sprich dan das hier: Oder?
Update Clients: Downloads for update clients, DDNS routers, DDNS hardware clients - DynDNS.com


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Also viele Router haben das schon eingebaut, da benötigst du keinen Extra-Client. Ist auch ohne viel angenehmer. Musst du mal in deinem Router gucken (bei Fritzboxen glaub ich unter "Internet" - kann aber sein, dass du vorher die Expertenansicht aktivieren musst (Erweiterte Einstellungen ->Ansicht)

Du musst dir vorher bei DynDNS aber nen Account anlegen. Und dann bei Host Services den Krempel eintragen (sprich den DNS-Eintrag erstellen)


----------



## Clastron (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Danke, ich werde gleich mal nachschauen


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Jo, kein Ding. Hab mit DynDNS bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Allerdings bremsen DSL Leitungen zu sehr beim Upload


----------



## Clastron (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

So richtig ?


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Nicht ganz.

Anbieter: dyndns.com
Domainname: <name>.<domain> bspw. server1.dyndns.org


----------



## watercooled (20. Juni 2011)

Tut zwar nichts zum Thema aber Vernwartung schreibt man mit F, also Fernwartung 

Mfg


----------



## Clastron (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*



watercooled schrieb:


> Tut zwar nichts zum Thema aber Vernwartung schreibt man mit F, also Fernwartung
> 
> Mfg


 
Sry 


@bingo88: Habe das jetzt soweit geändert muss ich sonst noch etwas vornehmen ?
               Oder kann ich mich jetzt schon von einem entfernten PC mit der angegebenen IP verbinden ???


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Falls du die Ports offen hast, sollte das eigentlich mit dem DNS-Namen funktionieren, zumindest hat es das bei mir. Noch nen Tipp zur Protfreigabe: Leg dir den externen Port von RDP nicht auf den RDP Standardport (also mach ne Weiterleitung der Art: Extern 50551 -> Intern 3389 (RDP)). Das hat den Vorteil, dass die ganzen Skriptkiddies nicht versuchen deine RDP-Sitzung zu "hax0rn" 

Verbindung dann mittels RDP Client: dein-server.dyndns.blabal:<PORT>


----------



## Clastron (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Habe es bist jetzt so konfiguriert:

@ DynDNS.com:

Hostname:  NAME.dyndns.org
Service Type:  Host with IP address
IP Address:   xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx.

@FritzBox:

Dynamic DNS-Anbieter: Benutzerdefiniert
Update-URL: NAME.dyndns.org
Domainname: NAME
Benutzername: NAME
Kennwort:  xxx
Kennwortbestätigung: xxx

Port freigabe für Remote Desktop ist auf der Fritz.Box 3389 zurzeit eingestellt


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*



Clastron schrieb:


> Habe es bist jetzt so konfiguriert:
> @FritzBox:
> 
> Dynamic DNS-Anbieter: Benutzerdefiniert *<- kannst du da nicht dyndns.com auswählen? Das ist der Anbieter, nicht deine Domain.*
> ...


 siehe Änderungen im Zitat. Ich weiß halt nicht, ob die Update-URL so richtig aussieht, daher nutze am besten den Anbieter aus dem Dropdown-Feld. Nur so um mögliche Fehlerquellen zu minimieren


----------



## Clastron (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

1. Nein ich kann kein dyndns.com auswählen das wird bei mir nicht angezeigt.
3. Welcher vollständige Domain ?

(sry kenne mich in diesem Bereich nicht so aus, falls ich immer zwei mal nachfragen muss.)


----------



## Clastron (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Ich kann:
dyndns.org 
dyndns.org-custom 
dyndns.org-statdns  
und noch andere von anderen Anbietern
auswählen.


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*



Clastron schrieb:


> 1. Nein ich kann kein dyndns.com auswählen das wird bei mir nicht angezeigt.
> 3. Welcher vollständige Domain ?
> 
> (sry kenne mich in diesem Bereich nicht so aus, falls ich immer zwei mal nachfragen muss.)


 Kannst du da überhaupt was auswählen?

Mit vollem Domainname meine ich z. B. mein-server.dyndns.com, also das, was du registriert hast


----------



## Clastron (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Diese Dateien kann ich auswählen:


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Okay, dann nimm dyndns.org. Die hießen früher .org, jetzt .com 
Ich bin zwar schon seit den .org Zeiten dabei, aber das ist mir iwie entfallen ^^

Hier auch eine bebilderte Anleitung.


----------



## Clastron (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Ok genau so habe ich es jetzt eingestellt 
Und was muss ich jetzt noch für einen Remote Desktop Port ändern in der FritzBox ?

Danke schon mal bis dahin.


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Hier mal ein Screenshot, ist einfacher 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Ok das ist auch erledigt, Danke schön

jetzt einfach meinen Domain Namen in Remote-Desktop eingeben und verbinden.


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

und den neuen Port net vergessen 
Bei Fritz!boxen müsste das sogar lokal mit dem DNS-Namen klappen, hatte aber schon router, die sich selbst angesprochen fühlten, sobald man vom lokalen Netz aus den DNS-Namen aufgerufen hatte


----------



## Clastron (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

auf Deutsch dan so 

NAME.dyndns.org:50551
oder dan halt nur den DNS Name


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

ja, genau


----------



## Lee (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Hat der Rechner zu dem du dich verbinden willst Windows 7 Business oder höher? Home Premium lässt leider keine Verbindungen über RDP zu. Hat mich selbst auch gewaltig geärgert, als ich von Vista Business meinen Server auf Win 7 HP umgestellt habe.


----------



## Clastron (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

ja er hat Ultimate aber trotzdem konnte ich mich über RPD nicht verbinden mit : NAME.dyndns.org:50551 ???
Muss ich da noch Einstellungen am Server selbst vornehmen irgentwelche Port freigaben oder Sonstiges, weil eigentlich an der FritzBox Einstellungen und DynDNS.com müsste alles passen


----------



## bingo88 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Nee, eigentlich müsste es das tun 

1. Versuche mal mit deiner IP zu verbinden (also deine Internet-IP; wieistmeineip oder so fragen). Falls es damit klappt, liegt's an DynDNS.
2. Überprüfe DynDNS:
- Im Router richtig eingetragen (Fritzbox meldet dann auf der Startseite: DynDNS erfolgreich angemeldet oder so - ist zumindest bei meiner so)
3. Portfreigabe prüfen
- Eigene Anwendung , Externer Port: 50551, Rechner: die IP deines Servers, Interner Port: 3389


----------



## Clastron (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Bei mir steht: Dynamic DNS   aktiviert, clastron, Status: unbekannt

Muss ich da noch ein extra Port eintragen hab nur den Port 3389 eingetragen


----------



## Clastron (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Habe jetzt versucht mit meiner Internet IP Adresse von wieistmeineip.de mich zu mein Server zuverbinden das geht nicht.
Wenn ich clastron.dyndns.org in remote eingeben bei mir im netzwerk komme ich auf mein Server, mache ich das bei einen entfernten PC komme ich damit nicht rein ???


----------



## bingo88 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*



Clastron schrieb:


> Bei mir steht: Dynamic DNS   aktiviert, clastron, Status: unbekannt
> 
> Muss ich da noch ein extra Port eintragen hab nur den Port 3389 eingetragen


"Status: unbekannt" klingt schlecht, nämlich so, als hätte der sich net sauber angemeldet o0

Hast du jetzt nur Port 3389 oder diese Weiterleitung von Port XYZ extern nach Port 3389 intern aktiv?

Ich hab den Kram gestern Abend bei mir in vllt. 5 Minuten am laufen gehabt, daher wunder ich mich jetzt etwas... weil anders hab ich eigneltich nix gemacht


----------



## Clastron (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Ich hab von Port 50551 
bei an Port 3389

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist wenn ich bei der FritzBox bei DNS mein  Kennwort für DynDns eingeben will muss ja 6 zeichen haben wird mir bei  der FritzBox aber nur 4 Schwarze Punkte angezeigt obwohl das kennwort  für DynDNS 6 Zeichen lang ist ???
Hat das damit was zutuhen


----------



## bingo88 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Das mit dem PW ist ok, das macht die FB aus Sicherheitsgründen.

Und du sagst, im internen Netzt klappt das mit dem DNS-Namen? Kannst du mir bitte noch mal sagen, was du bei DynDNS in jedes Feld eingetragen hast (wg. dem unbekannten Status)?


----------



## Clastron (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Hier sind die Bilder


----------



## Clastron (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Habe es hinbekommen, mein Kumpel kann darauf zugreifen mit den Port 3389. Das habe ich jetzt bei beiden eingeben wie kann ich jetzt noch ändern also einen anderen Port verwenden?


----------



## bingo88 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Hattest du den Port wieder freigegeben (also 3389)?

Die Einstellungen auf dem Bild sehen eigentlich ok aus (beim 1. DynDNS sieht mir die Serveradresse allerdings komisch aus - die Fritzbox müsste das beim Anmelden an den Dienst aber korrigieren). Die Portweiterleitung sieht bei mir genau so aus und ich kann dann mit rechner.dyndns.org:50551 auf den RDP Dienst zugreifen. HAt dein Kumpel vllt. vergessen gehabt, den Port anzugeben?


----------



## Clastron (22. Juni 2011)

Ja ich habe jetzt den port 3389 freigegeben und nein er hat nicht den port mit angegeben also so kommt er jetzt rein.
Ja dan stelle ich noch den port um, dan müsste es dan normal auch gehen


----------



## Bambusbar (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Ach ..danke Forum.
Hier stand Blödsinn


----------



## Clastron (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Kein mir jetzt noch einer erklären wie ich das mit dem Port ändern muss ? PLS. 
Muss ich dan zusätzlich noch auf meiner Server bei der Firewall diesen Port freigeben ?.

MFG. Clastron


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Nein. Du musst in der Fritzbox eine POrtweiterleitung einrichten (als Vorlage "andere Anwendung" und nicht RDP auswählen, da du sonst den Port nicht ändern kannst), also bei "von Port" gibst du bspw. 50551 ein und bei "an Port" 3389 (also RDP). Jetzt kannst du dich von außen mittels dem RDP-Clienten und der Adresse server.dyndns.xyz*:50551* zu deinem Server verbinden. Du darfst halt jetzt nicht mehr nur die DNS-Adresse angeben, sondern musst auch den Port eintragen.


----------



## Clastron (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Nein. Du musst in der Fritzbox eine POrtweiterleitung einrichten (als Vorlage "andere Anwendung" und nicht RDP auswählen, da du sonst den Port nicht ändern kannst), also bei "von Port" gibst du bspw. 50551 ein und bei "an Port" 3389 (also RDP). Jetzt kannst du dich von außen mittels dem RDP-Clienten und der Adresse server.dyndns.xyz*:50551* zu deinem Server verbinden. Du darfst halt jetzt nicht mehr nur die DNS-Adresse angeben, sondern musst auch den Port eintragen.


 
Was soll ich als Bezeichnung nehmen ? oder kommt des bei RPD rein wo ich den Port 3389 eingerichtet habe ?


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Bezeichnung ist egal, ist nur der Name, der auf der Übersichtsseite angezeigt wird.


----------



## Clastron (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

So richtig oder muss ich das andere jetzt deaktivieren ???


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Der Eintrag "Server" ist ok, RDP Custom kannst du löschen (sonnst kann ja trotzdem jeder über den Standardport zugreifen). Übrigens brauchst du deine IP nicht unkenntlich machen, da das die LAN-IP ist, kommt eh niemand von außerhalb dran (sonnst müsstest du ja auch nicht mit der Portweiterleitung herumantieren )


----------



## Clastron (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fernwartung per Remote Desktop (Windows7)*

Danke an euch allen Leute  So jetzt läuft entlich alles nach ein paar Anläufen.

Vielen Dank 
Bis zum nächsten mal.

Thread Closed

MFG. Clastron


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juni 2011)

Gut, freut mich, dass es nun funktioniert.


----------

